# 2nd init on gb kernel



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

saw there is progress on getting it up and running on the gb kernel. My question is what benifit is that to us? Other than not having to sbf to .340 ? Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully better power management...and the satisfaction of having GB os booting on GB kernel.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

To me a downside of using the Gingerbread kernel is not being able to use wireless tether once again.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Infazzdar said:


> To me a downside of using the Gingerbread kernel is not being able to use wireless tether once again.


I was wondering about this today-is not being able to use wireless tether on Moto GB due to the kernel or due to something in Blur framework? I didn't think we knew for sure since even non-Blurry ROMs on .596 had to involve some of the Moto framework. Anyone know for sure? Maybe it'd be possible with a 2nd-init ROM?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

GB-based ROMs feel heavier and more sluggish though; They also score lower on the benchmarks; having the GB Kernel would probably increase battery a great deal though. Should be interesting to see.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

JWellington said:


> GB-based ROMs feel heavier and more sluggish though; They also score lower on the benchmarks; having the GB Kernel would probably increase battery a great deal though. Should be interesting to see.


That's because of the underlying blur

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"JWellington said:


> GB-based ROMs feel heavier and more sluggish though; They also score lower on the benchmarks; having the GB Kernel would probably increase battery a great deal though. Should be interesting to see.


I agree compared to 2nd-init roms, but stock gb was better than froyo roms imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

JWellington said:


> GB-based ROMs feel heavier and more sluggish though; They also score lower on the benchmarks; having the GB Kernel would probably increase battery a great deal though. Should be interesting to see.


They are a little heavier because of the underlying blur like GTvert90 said, but it never really bothered me. Plus, the battery life blows 2nd-init ROMs away. Right now, it's a trade off of battery life for performance when moving away from a GB-based ROM. On CM7, I was getting around 14-17 hours of battery life. On Liberty GB, I'm getting 28-32 hours of battery life. I like not stressing out when I forgot to put my phone on the charger.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> They are a little heavier because of the underlying blur like GTvert90 said, but it never really bothered me. Plus, the battery life blows 2nd-init ROMs away. Right now, it's a trade off of battery life for performance when moving away from a GB-based ROM. On CM7, I was getting around 14-17 hours of battery life. On Liberty GB, I'm getting 28-32 hours of battery life. I like not stressing out when I forgot to put my phone on the charger.


Exactly. I love better battery life but I do miss performance. Heck I'm still on ota .596 trying to last more than a week lol. Perhaps 2nd-init roms on the gb kernel will rule!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> Exactly. I love better battery life but I do miss performance. Heck I'm still on ota .596 trying to last more than a week lol. Perhaps 2nd-init roms on the gb kernel will rule!


Not only do I miss the performance, but I seriously miss the customization options that CyanogenMod brought. Is stock GB that good? I never really gave it a chance.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## Nukeruss (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe I was misunderstanding this whole 2nd init thing; but I thought that it highjacked the startup of the built in kernal and then started using the kernal that is associated with the Rom that is highjacking it. I thought that Framework43 was actually trying to highjack the GB kernal not work the GB kernal into MIUI. I thought the intent was to be able to get all of the CM7 based roms working on 2nd init while working off the GB stock vice the Froyo stock. It would make it easier to switch back and forth between GB roms on the X and D2. I don't think that MIUI will be operating off of the next higher kernal until it is updated in CM7 and that probably won't be done until CM8 and ICS. I might be out to lunch on this though.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nukeruss said:


> Maybe I was misunderstanding this whole 2nd init thing; but I thought that it highjacked the startup of the built in kernal and then started using the kernal that is associated with the Rom that is highjacking it. I thought that Framework43 was actually trying to highjack the GB kernal not work the GB kernal into MIUI. I thought the intent was to be able to get all of the CM7 based roms working on 2nd init while working off the GB stock vice the Froyo stock. It would make it easier to switch back and forth between GB roms on the X and D2. I don't think that MIUI will be operating off of the next higher kernal until it is updated in CM7 and that probably won't be done until CM8 and ICS. I might be out to lunch on this though.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

^lol....i want to make that my boot logo!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Does that guy know what hes talking about?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Nukeruss said:


> Maybe I was misunderstanding this whole 2nd init thing; but I thought that it highjacked the startup of the built in kernal and then started using the kernal that is associated with the Rom that is highjacking it. I thought that Framework43 was actually trying to highjack the GB kernal not work the GB kernal into MIUI. I thought the intent was to be able to get all of the CM7 based roms working on 2nd init while working off the GB stock vice the Froyo stock. It would make it easier to switch back and forth between GB roms on the X and D2. I don't think that MIUI will be operating off of the next higher kernal until it is updated in CM7 and that probably won't be done until CM8 and ICS. I might be out to lunch on this though.


The kernel is pretty much the only thing that 2nd-Init DOESN'T replace after hijacking. So even though we are running GB roms, they are using the Froyo kernel.

As for the "next higher kernel" and CM8/ICS, not sure what you're talking about


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Drocka said:


> Does that guy know what hes talking about?


yes.........yes he does............


----------



## C3PIO (Jul 31, 2011)

Nukeruss said:


> Maybe I was misunderstanding this whole 2nd init thing; but I thought that it highjacked the startup of the built in kernal and then started using the kernal that is associated with the Rom that is highjacking it. I thought that Framework43 was actually trying to highjack the GB kernal not work the GB kernal into MIUI. I thought the intent was to be able to get all of the CM7 based roms working on 2nd init while working off the GB stock vice the Froyo stock. It would make it easier to switch back and forth between GB roms on the X and D2. I don't think that MIUI will be operating off of the next higher kernal until it is updated in CM7 and that probably won't be done until CM8 and ICS. I might be out to lunch on this though.


After reading this post a 1000 times I found out that if you change the word kernal by kernel every make perfect sense, this guy is a genius :tongue2:


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

C3PIO said:


> After reading this post a 1000 times I found out that if you change the word kernal by kernel every make perfect sense, this guy is a genius :tongue2:


Lmao!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

After reading on twitter, it looks as though Framework has gotten 2nd init to work on the GB kernel. He said that he has to get the lib files in the right order to get it to boot correctly but it's almost there. Really kinda curious how this will all make the 2nd init roms better.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Well Motorola's GB roms had amazing battery life and ran really well. Now part of that is probably due to the rom itself but I'm hoping the kernel is a part of it also and we see some of those benefits.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope so as well. Now I've been getting better batt life lately but I would love to see how the kernel plays a part in making it even more stable.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

We'll see


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

At the very least this will make flashing between GB roms much easier.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------

